# Team Paradigm



## raceforever (Nov 2, 2003)

Anyone know what's up with this place? I sent them money via Paypal for an order on 2/14/05. They don't answer emails or return phone calls.
Thanks, Jerry


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

i set them a money order awhile back and waited a week or so then i calle dthem up and talked to them only to find out they were out of stock of the motor i wanted. So i waited and waited and then finally go tsick of waiting and ordered another motor and once i got it a week later it was the best motor i have ever owned. They may be just returnign from a big race. When big raes occur they go and close down the shop.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

for some reason they are not to fast answering emails. they do close when they go racing. the motors i bought were with the wait. they do run good. try calling they and see if they have your order. they are better then the hobby store dyno tuned motors.


----------

